# Shutter not working-Kodak Junior Six-20



## minicoop1985 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello. My wife has a Kodak Junior Six-20 from the late 20s or early 30s, given to her by my grandmother. It's immaculately clean, practically mint on the outside, but... the shutter doesn't work. I know it's not worth a lot of money, but there is sentimental value and it looks too perfect not to work. Would you guys say it's worth repairing? Or would you say just display it? And if you do say repair it, is this something that's simple enough for a tinkerer to fix? Like maybe a simple little linkage or something? Thanks for your help, everyone. Here's a picture if it helps:




Junior Six-20 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Sep 17, 2013)

I would say try fixing the shutter. I think the Juniors had a simpler shutter so it might be possible if you're a tinkerer. Here are a couple of links I found:

Kodak Vigilant Junior Six-20 - Camerapedia

Kodak Junior

The Classic Camera Repair Forum: Shutter repair for Kodak Vigilant six-20

Repair Parts List for Kodak Flash Diomatic Flash Dakon Shutter | eBay

If you try it but can't fix the shutter, you haven't lost anything and it can be a display piece. If you CAN fix the shutter, you will have a camera that you can still use. It took 620 film, which is essentially 120 film on slightly different spools. B&H and Film Photography Project sells respooled 620 film and you can also do it yourself by just trimming the 120 spool to fit. You'll just have to remember to ask the developing lab to return your spools.

And if you do get the shutter working, don't forget to test that the bellows are light tight. Bring it into a dark room, open it up and put a small flashlight in and then check for light leaks. Even if there are pinhole leaks (most likely in the corners) they can be fixed fairly easily. It's just another thing to watch out for with those old folders.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks, that's a HUGE help! It's similar enough to the Vigilant that I should be able to use that information. I do know the bellows does not leak. As I mentioned, this thing is otherwise MINT condition, which really motivates me to actually fix it.

I reeeeeeeeeaally wish 620 film was still that cheap. :meh: 100 or so rolls would make my wife's year. Thanks to the plastic spools on today's 120, trimming them isn't that hard, but getting it RIGHT isn't easy.


----------



## timor (Sep 18, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> I reeeeeeeeeaally wish 620 film was still that cheap. :meh: 100 or so rolls would make my wife's year. Thanks to the plastic spools on today's 120, trimming them isn't that hard, but getting it RIGHT isn't easy.


Get 4-5 620 spools and respool the film. After 5-th time you will be a master.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 18, 2013)

timor said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> > I reeeeeeeeeaally wish 620 film was still that cheap. :meh: 100 or so rolls would make my wife's year. Thanks to the plastic spools on today's 120, trimming them isn't that hard, but getting it RIGHT isn't easy.
> ...



This is exactly what she plans on doing. I don't dabble in medium/large formats, just 35mm, but I might as well learn to help. She even has a dark bag.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 18, 2013)

In the meantime Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide is respooling and selling 120 onto 620 spools if you want to buy some ready to use. 

I've bought old cameras where the shutter wasn't working or I could hear it was slow; working it some can get it going (although I don't know that the speeds may be accurate - might have to test with film). 

Is it working at all? have you tried it on various speeds? I've had some work on faster speeds but get stuck on Bulb or slow speeds. I've read that you can use a Qtip to gently push the blades apart if they seem sticky but I haven't tried it. 

I've got Rick Oleson's camera repair DVD (and have to admit I haven't even used it yet) but you could take a look at it; not sure if there's info. relevant to folders. 
Camera Tech Notes 
(edit- I did have a camera stuck and some time later when I got it out, it released and was working fine... only thing I could figure out was that some mechanism that was stuck eventually had the tension release.)

Nice camera, hope you get it working.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hmm. I'll have to take a look at that. The shutter is shut, but it won't open or catch. I have a feeling it's just a little linkage that got disconnected. Well, I hope it is that obvious.

Prespooled 620 will be a huge help, I think. Would be great to have to try things out before messing with respooling ourselves. Thanks!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 18, 2013)

If it's not opening at all then you're probably right that there must be something not working besides just sticky blades. 

I've done well buying from FPP, nice people and fun too. They sometimes have some unusual films available as well.


----------



## bsinmich (Sep 28, 2013)

I have fixed a few sticky shutters withlighter fluid.  I just shoot alittle bit into the shutter opening where you change speed or cock it and it seems to free up the old grease.  I don't try tolight it or burn it up either.


----------

